# What is this guy?



## Guest (Nov 1, 2004)

He is about an inch long and sometimes makes a growling sound?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2004)

*Reticulated*

To me it looks like a reticulated auratus.


Nathan Long


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

either a reticulated auratus or a hawaian (tobago island) auratus.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2004)

He looks just like my reticulated auratus, where did you get it?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Sounds like a pi$$ed off reticulated auratas.

s :? 


chddjon said:


> He is about an inch long and sometimes makes a *growling* sound?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2004)

I got him with a collection purchase. 
He was living in a 70 gal with 5 leucs and 2 pan. auratus till I built him a tank. 
Hmm, maybe that is why he growls!

LOL

PS I can not believe how fast I recieved a reply.
Thanks to all.
Regards,


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

The growl is most likely a breeding call which would make your frog a male.


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

It being a reticulated auratus would mean it would be Tobogan too. The reticulated ones are a variation within that population. So it would make sense that it looks like Toboga auratus too.

Greetings Remco


----------



## booga (Sep 19, 2004)

A gaurd frog? :lol: 


jason


----------



## Kase (Feb 15, 2004)

Being reticulated doesn't necessarily mean it's Tobagan. I have a WC pair of Hawaiians that produce reticulated froglets all the time. Sometimes more than usual, but don't rule the possibility of a hawaiian out. 

p.s.- if anyone is interested in some cb hawaiian auratus frolets, let me know. I have one that is reticulated right now.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Up until a little while ago, most of the green/black retics are just lines of hawaiian auratus (as well as brown/white and kahlua & crame but they are very different colors). I'd put money on yours being hawaiian as well. Hawaiians are also just a isolated population originally collected on Toboga, so Tobogas would also throw retics although the toboga in the hobby might be from a different part of the population which is why hawaiian and toboga don't look similar in many cases.

http://www.pumilio.com/frogofthemonth/may2002.htm

Retics are now also found in the Panama farmed raised imports, a good example of this is:

http://www.robbster.com/RobbHome/Frogpa ... Tab=Photos

These guys are probibly one of my favorite forms of auratus.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Actually the frogs you linked to on my site are Kaluahs not reticulated auratus.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ah, sorry for confusion. I wasn't trying to refer to them as "the" reticulated morph of auratus, but as another morph of auratus that showed the reticulation pattern in question (a couple of your froglets looking similar to "retic morph" auratus) to try and show how widespread it is in the species, as well as the hobby. I got a little loose with the meaning of the word (pattern vs. morph). I don't really consider there to be a "reticulated" auratus morph, but rather the reticulated pattern that pops up across various morphs (hawaiian/tobago, west panama, east panama, etc) do to the nature of the reticulation, aka the pair of hawaiians described above that throw retics occassionally. These guys have been line bred to produce animals that consistantly produce reticulated auratus, but I don't really feel that shows the diversity of the breeding population ('reticulated' is to 'hawaiian/tobago' as 'lemon drop' is to 'saul/yellowback' tincs.... they are line bred variations in the populations/morphs).


----------



## Angieownsbatman (Jul 30, 2004)

chddjon said:


> He is about an inch long and sometimes makes a *growling* sound?


Hey, is that really how auratus call? Cuz I just bought some and heard some weird little growling noises last night, I thought it was my dog's stomach, lol. They seem a bit young to be calling... :?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Their call sounds more like the soft buzzing of an electric razor to me, but growling could also work as a term I guess.


----------

